# New old ruger



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Went to Vance's and ordered one of these. Not sure why, I always thought a rifle in this caliber would have lot of uses.

https://ruger.com/news/2017-12-28.html


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish they would bring back the ruger 44 mag carbine.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Me too^^^


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

A few years back I had a Marlin Camp Carbine 9mm, it shot good but didn't have any real use for
it so I traded it off. Wish I kept it for awhile it seemed like 9mm was as cheap as 22s. I would think
the Ruger would do as well or better with synthetic stock.


----------

